# Im in vegas



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Is delivery free to vegas and would you deliver to hotel mirage How long would it take cheers


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

ffrs1444 said:


> Is delivery free to vegas and would you deliver to hotel mirage How long would it take cheers


I'm sorry... I'm not sure I understand your questions?

I don't live in Vegas? Each time I go there it's to work at a car show and I'm just as much a tourist as anyone else...

I don't really like Vegas, too many people plus I don't gamble, so the only thing I do when I go there is work. When the work is over... I leave...

I did buy an old Datsun truck out of the Desert in Vegas and rebuild it...

*Before*









*Side-by-side*









*After*


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

This is a strange thread!!


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

nice car just wondering is it free delivery to vegas


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

ffrs1444 said:


> nice car just wondering is it free delivery to vegas


Is "what" free delivery to Vegas?

What is you you want delivered for free?


----------



## 123stevevw (May 19, 2008)

Urrrrm, bit of a strange thread, no?


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

123stevevw said:


> Urrrrm, bit of a strange thread, no?


I think so... I'm just having fun... 

I have no idea what this person wants delivered for free?

They need to add a few more "words" to their post.


----------



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)

I believe he want to order some stuff from autogeek.net and asking is it free delivery to Vegas and is it possible to deliver to hotel.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

how hard is it, Is delivery free whats with the ****tie comments


----------



## Bez (Mar 17, 2009)

All the answers can be found on autogeek.net here:

http://www.autogeek.net/customerservice.html

Shipping is not free. Personally, I would not have goods delivered via UPS to a Vegas hotel where I was staying, there is no guarantee you will get it with a C/O Mirage Hotel address.


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

Am i the only one who noticed the BMW badge on the Datsun on the last pic ?


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

ffrs1444 said:


> Is delivery free to vegas and would you deliver to hotel mirage How long would it take cheers


The answer is you get free shipping anytime you purchase a certain amount of products to qualify for the free shipping. I don't work in sales or marketing so I don't normally know what the current offers or promotions are but there's a toll free 1-800 phone number and any of the Customer Care Team can help you with what the current promotions are and any orders.


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

AcN said:


> Am i the only one who noticed the BMW badge on the Datsun on the last pic ?


No!


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

AcN said:


> Am i the only one who noticed the BMW badge on the Datsun on the last pic ?


There's one on the back too, on the tailgate. I pryed them off wrecked BMW's at one of the local wrecking yards and glued them on after buffing out the paint.

:thumb:


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

Mike Phillips said:


> There's one on the back too, on the tailgate. I pryed them off wrecked BMW's at one of the local wrecking yards and glued them on after buffing out the paint.
> 
> :thumb:


... Why?


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

bildo said:


> ... Why?


Just for fun?

It's my parts chaser truck that is smog exempt and gets 20 mpg. Hard to find little trucks now days.


----------

